# Was wäre wenn Stoiber damals die Bundestagswahl gewonnen hätte?



## redbull999 (10 Feb. 2009)

In Bayern, ist die Welt noch in Ordnung. Dort ist die Arbeitslosenrate klein, die Landschaft fein und das Bier rein. Am weiß-blauen Wesen kann die Welt genesen, zumindest aber sollte es doch für Deutschland reichen. Und das geht so:

*22. September 2002:* _Edmund Stoiber gewinnt die Bundestagswahl und wird Kanzler. Sein Nachfolger in Bayern wird Franz Beckenbauer, der umgehend die Monarchie ausruft und zum Kaiser Franz Ludwig III. gekrönt wird. Am Starnberger See werden die Ufer gesichert._

*24. September 2002:* _Bei den Landtagswahlen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern kommt die PDS auf über 50 Prozent. Stoiber wandelt das Land umgehend in eine Aktiengesellschaft um und setzt Lothar Matthäus als Aufsichtsrat ein. Der beginnt sofort mit der Trockenlegung der Ostsee und der Anlage eines 280-Loch-Golfplatzes. Alle deutschen Arbeitslosen kommen hier zu Lohn und Brot._

*16 Dezember 2002:* _Nach der 0:5 Niederlage des FC Bayern München beim 1. FC Kaiserslautern marschiert die Bundeswehr in Rheinland-Pfalz und dem Saarland ein und gliedert beide Länder dem Kaiserreich Bayern an. Fritz Walter und Kurt Beck werden am Betzenberg erschossen, das Stadion danach gesprengt.._

*23. Dezember 2002:* _Der US-Geheimdienst vermutet Osama Bin Laden im Erzgebirge, worauf Bayern und der Bund den Ländern Sachsen, Thüringen und Sachsen-Anhalt den Krieg erklären. Nach zweistündigem Kampf ergeben sich die drei Länder und liefern den Gesuchten aus. Fünf Wochen später stellt der CIA fest: Es war Rübezahl. Bin Laden hatte sich im Bernsteinzimmer versteckt. Die drei Länder werden als Bayern-Nord vorsichtshalber der USA unterstellt._

*15. Januar 2003:* _Der Bundestag beschließt den Verkauf der unrentablen Länder Berlin, Bremen, Niedersachsen und Brandenburg. Neue Besitzer werden AOK, BfA und Kirch-Media. Damit sind Renten, Krankenkassen und Bundesliga-Fußball saniert. SAT1 richtet einen eigenen FC Bayern-Kanal ein und gewinnt Trapatoni als Nachrichtensprecher._

*28. Januar 2003:* _Die CSU-Landesgruppe bringt einen Gesetzentwurf zum Verbot von Kölsch- und Altbier ein. Die einsetzenden Unruhen in Nordrhein-Westfalen beenden Fallschirmspringer Jürgen Möllemann und ein FC Schalke-Fanclub. Möllemann ernennt sich zum Landesvater und bittet um Anschluss an Bayern._

*1. Mai 2003:* _Baden-Württemberg, Tirol und Vorarlberg schließen sich zur Urlaubsregion Bayern-Süd zusammen. Jörg Haider tritt in die CSU ein und wird Landeshauptmann. Die Schweiz fordert UNO-Truppen zur Grenzsicherung an._

*Sommer 2003:* _Das im Matthäus-Projekt überflüssige Ostseewasser spült Schleswig-Holstein hinweg. Kanzler Stoiber macht die Erderwärmung verantwortlich und bricht die diplomatischen Beziehungen zu Grönland ab. Der MAD legt Bilder vor, die Saddam Hussein beim Sprengen der Eisberge zeigen._
*
1. August 2003:* _Hamburg, inzwischen eine Insel, wird von der freien Handelszone zum freien Polizeistaat umgewandelt. Ronald Schill wird Inselkommandant und nimmt alle in Deutschland lebenden Ausländer, Asylanten, Drogenabhängigen und Strafgefangenen auf. Über der Hafeneinfahrt wird die Inschrift "Schwimmen macht frei" angebracht.
_
*22. September2003:* _Ein Jahr nach der Bundestagswahl sind alle Probleme beseitigt. Was danach von Deutschland bleibt?
_
*:thumbup:Hessen - die hat man vergessen!:thumbup: ​*


----------



## krawutz (11 Feb. 2009)

Gefällt mir sehr. Wie hätte schon ein großer Denker sagen können, wenn er nur drauf gekommen wäre : Wir weinen heute über das, worüber wir gesten noch gelacht haben.


----------



## astrosfan (11 Feb. 2009)

Äh, äh, äh, ja genau, äh, äh, äääähh... 
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

